# Show those De Lightful De Lucas!



## John Chris (Jul 7, 2010)

From what I can gather (please correct or expand), the De Luca series (1988-1996) was Zenith's mainstay El Primero series in the post-ressurrection phase, until succeeded in the mid-'90s by the Rainbow series.

The main De Luca series was characterized by black diving bezels, steel cases and white or black dials with contrasting sub-dials. A total of 6,435 were produced from 1988 to 1996 in 4 models. The first few used the cal. 3019 PHC, but soon the cal. 400 took over. The models varied according to white or black dials, inscriptions (the first had no "El Primero" label) hands, etc., and gained screw-in pushers in the latter models. A ref. 02.2313.400 is illustrated (675 pieces, 1994-1996).

There were also 790 "special models" produced in 1990 and 1993, including 530 blue De Lucas all shipped to Cairelli in Rome. As I recall, Gombrich has a very nice example of this one.

Then there was the De Luca II series produced in 1990-1991, characterized by large sturdy fixed metal bezels engraved with a tachymetre scale. These seem larger (40-42mm) than the later Rainbow models with fixed engraved metal bezels (38-40mm), and the tachymetre scale is distinguished by the diamond-shaped markers under the numbers. The hour markers, hands and registers are all outlined in metal that matches the bezel. 695 were produced with steel bezel and silver dial, 335 with steel bezel and black dial, 200 with steel bezel and blue dial (illustrated), and 200 with gold bezel and white dial (illustrated). My De Luca IIs (01.305.400 - blue dial, and 39.0395.400 in gold) are among my favourite Zeniths.

Incidentally, I note a fine-looking black-dialled De Luca I for auction with box and papers on eBay (nothing to do with me): http://www.ebay.com/itm/ZENITH-SS-E...istwatches&hash=item415dcb1fa8#ht_1685wt_1398

Let's see some more!

Chris


----------



## Gombrich (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice pair of DL IIs Chris. Mk 3 is nice too.

This is the blue one you mention.










I've also got a black and a white Mk 1s.



















You might notice that on the black one the lume on the dial is green and the lume on the hands is more yellow and also the sub-dial hands are silver instead of the more usual black. Now this was bought NOS, with the blue protective coating still in place. This leads me to think that the parts for these NOS Mk 1s may have been lying around for a while before they were assembled. If fact I might speculate that the Mk1s were quickly superseded by the ones with the Rolex-style hands and dial and were a sort of prototype model (does the fact that the come with a plain crown suggest this?).

I have nothing but circumstantial evidence for this assertion by the way so feel free to rubbish it if you so desire. Whatever, you just gotta love the sublime plexys on the Mk 1s.

Dave


----------



## John Chris (Jul 7, 2010)

Beauties, all, Gombrich. Is the movement in either Mk 1 a cal. 3019 or are both cal. 400?


----------



## Gombrich (Sep 29, 2008)

The black one is a Cal 400 but the white one is one of the rare Cal 40.0s.


----------



## John Chris (Jul 7, 2010)

Gombrich said:


> The black one is a Cal 400 but the white one is one of the rare Cal 40.0s.


Awesome!


----------



## warren t (Feb 22, 2009)

I just sold a two-tone, blue dial and bezel like Gombriches. I liked it very much but it was NOS so I couldn't wear it.
I was offered top dollar plus, so with a pinch in my heart I let it go.
I am looking for a stainless one preferably with screw down pushers.
Would like to bid on the one on Ebay but I will be away for 3 weeks, leaving a few days before bidding ends.
I would hate to have it snag at customs or have the shipper holding it for this long.

To John Chris....I often visit my son in Vancouver (Richmond).E mail me your Ph No. and I will get
in touch. Would be nice to meet to talk watches and maybee do some horse trading.
[email protected]

Cheers Warren


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

Great idea for a good thread thanks ! It is interesting : a lot of knowledge brought together in few words. Excellent ! b-)


----------



## LouS (Oct 6, 2009)

Indeed, good thread. I admit I do find the Rolex hands a bit of a turn-off - there really is no explanation for them other than Zenith was trying to imitate, and that is absolutely topsy-turvy in my opinion! Never paid much attention to the post-resurrection El P's, but that black Mk I of Dave's would tempt me to do something dishonorable to get it...


----------



## warren t (Feb 22, 2009)

Although they are refered to as Rolex hands, I can't help but wonder if they were first to use them.
If not, then their use in the De Luca is in no way offensive and they become simply Mercedes hands as opposed
to Dauphine hands or whatever.
Still a beautiful watch....
Warren


----------



## John Chris (Jul 7, 2010)

Those hands (as Warren says, properly called 'Mercedes hands') have long been associated with Rolex (at least since the advent of the Oyster Perpetual in the mid-'30s), but not exclusively. After all, Rolex did not produce its own hands, and they have shown up elsewhere. I personally like them, but understand Lou's distaste as they do seem derivative - as though Zenith wanted to cash in on the cult status that the Daytona enjoyed at that time (with thanks to Zenith). But I find the watch aesthetically pleasing with those hands and so I bought one!

To Gombrich re your designations of Mk 1, 2, etc., is this your own or is it widely used? Does it follow Rossler - e.g., Mk 1 = model 0043/0043; Mk 2 = 0312/0313; Mk 3 = 1312/1313; and Mk 4 = 2312/2313? If so, mine is a Mk 4. Or is it based on something else? I agree with Lou that your black Mk 1 is indecently attractive!

Chris


----------



## Gombrich (Sep 29, 2008)

John Chris said:


> To Gombrich re your designations of Mk 1, 2, etc., is this your own or is it widely used? Does it follow Rossler - e.g., Mk 1 = model 0043/0043; Mk 2 = 0312/0313; Mk 3 = 1312/1313; and Mk 4 = 2312/2313? If so, mine is a Mk 4. Or is it based on something else? I agree with Lou that your black Mk 1 is indecently attractive!
> 
> Chris


Chris, you are quite right, yours is a Mk4 on that basis. I was just trying to work with something simpler than the rather cumbersome full references.

Dave


----------



## John Chris (Jul 7, 2010)

So that lovely Mk 2 (to use Gombrich's very useful terminology) for sale on eBay (link in first post above, ref. 02.0312.400) sold for US $3,910! De Lucas, it seems, have arrived.

Chris


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

Chris, you mentioned :
"_A total of 6,435 were produced from 1988 to 1996 in 4 models_".

Could you please specify how many were made of each model, with the reference numbers and production dates ?

Thx ! b-)

Here is a 'catalog picture' which I found in a 1991 _'the world's most prestigious watches' _yearbook.

















And the following are respectively from the 1992 and 1993 annual. The 1993 yearbook also features the first Rainbows. I also had a look at the 1994 annual but it seems to me that it doesn't feature any "De Luca".


----------



## John Chris (Jul 7, 2010)

Cool images, SV, thanks! My production numbers are right out of Rossler, as follows:

Mk 1 - 01.0040.400, 1988-89 - black (0042): 1,025; white (0043): 790. These had no 'El Primero' inscription.
Mk 2 - 01/02.0310.400, 1990-92 - black (0312): 1,335; white (0313): 655. Screw-in crown (not pushers), mercedes hands.
Mk 3 - 02.1310.400, 1992-93 - black (1312): 400; white (1313): 230. Screw-in crown (not pushers), ?mercedes hands.
Mk 4 - 02.2310.400, 1994-96 - black (2312): 1,325; white (2313): 675. Screw-in crown and pushers; mercedes hands.

So black outnumbers white by quite a margin, and seems to remain more popular.

Chris


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

I would never have guessed the DeLuca on the 'bay would achieve such a lofty price. Hmmm, maybe I should revisit all the overpriced "buy-it-now" watches from Israel that have been listed every day for as long as I can remember. After all, you don't pay too much, you just buy too soon!


----------



## gt.bay (Aug 2, 2011)

Here is mine! 02.2310.400


----------



## John Chris (Jul 7, 2010)

Another Mk 4, nice! The lumed 'Mercedes' hands seem easier to read with the black dial than with the white. Thanks!


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

Very nice gt.bay! Thanks for posting!
Dan


----------



## John Chris (Jul 7, 2010)

Attached is a photo from Chrono24 of a Mk 2 De Luca, ref. 02.0312.400, advertised as bought NOS in 2009. Note that the lume varies between hands and hour markers as with Dave's Mk 1 - greener on the hands. The photos in Roessler do not show this variation. Note also that the sub-dials are silver, not white, and the sub-dial hands black, not silver. The sub-dial hands on my white dialled Mk 4 are silver, not white. One therefore observes that there seems to have been variation within models as to colour of sub-dial hands, sub-dials and lume.


----------



## John Chris (Jul 7, 2010)

Also on Chrono24 - another Mk 2 De Luca, same model (02.0312.400) without the lume variation and with white sub-dials.


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

Not entirely too uncommon. I have an Oris where the dial appears to be luminova and the hands tritium. Odd, but there you go. I guess when they were building it, the parts looked to similar to make a mistake? Just guessing.

Dan


----------



## John Chris (Jul 7, 2010)

Some observations on De Luca evolution. First, a photo of my new-ish Mk 1 black dial De Luca I (ref. 01.0042.400), paired with what I consider to be a sort of prototype, the cal. 146 A277 pre-El Primero manual-wind chronograph. To my eye there is much that is similar, particularly the hands and contrasting dials, but the De Luca is definitely more modern. A different style of hands was used for the white-dailled De Luca Mk. 1 (ref. 01.0043.400), though both were made at the same time (1988-1989). The second photo shows my new white-dial Mk 1 paired with a De Luca II, ref. 38.0395.400, made in 1990-1991. Note that the hands and dial markers are of the same design. That style was not, however, continued with the De Luca I series, as the Mk 2 model (1990-1992) and its successors switched to Mercedes hands and round luminous markers as shown above.


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

*Zenith De Luca Mark I white dial*










Zenith De Luca Mark I - ref. 01.0040.400, produced ca. 1988-89, white dial (catalog ref. 01.0043.400): 790 were made.

Illustrations from an Italian 1991 yearbook of fine watches (_'the world's most prestigious watches')_:


----------



## westmouth (Jun 3, 2013)

Going down memory lane… got anew owner some years ago.


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

Seller's regret


----------

